# 1988 735i Wiring fire



## robertr (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am new and I just bought a 1988 745i 5-speed for $160!!!! cost $64 for the tow. Anyway, it had a wire melt down at the alternator. I have taken the harness and routing pipe off of the engine. There is a heavy wire and some smaller ones. The smaller one that goes to the alternator is my concern. What wire(s) did that come from. Heavy wire from starter to alt. Smaller wires from sensor to sensor and the third goes from the alt to where???? help please. Oh the car runs now without the wiring connected. So once I fix this I should have a great car. Love it already
Reply With Quote


----------



## haz1 (Nov 21, 2009)

robertr said:


> Hello everyone. I am new and I just bought a 1988 745i 5-speed for $160!!!! cost $64 for the tow. Anyway, it had a wire melt down at the alternator. I have taken the harness and routing pipe off of the engine. There is a heavy wire and some smaller ones. The smaller one that goes to the alternator is my concern. What wire(s) did that come from. Heavy wire from starter to alt. Smaller wires from sensor to sensor and the third goes from the alt to where???? help please. Oh the car runs now without the wiring connected. So once I fix this I should have a great car. Love it already
> Reply With Quote


Hello, I had an 88 735i back in the days, great ride, when it ran. I owned it fer bout 10 years, mechanically great, exception of power steering sometimes, electronically-nitemare with cap N. Just ignore all those errors and you'll be fine. Cool thing bout that ride, u can get away with aftermarket stereo stuff. I dont know about the wiring, get someone with a multimeter and some basic mech ability and you should be okay, I'm not sure dealer would even know what to do if they saw that year, but I think they like tinkering with those ones still. Welcome aboard, just search and you will find, happy holidays. Damn great price, must have been a cash deal, lol


----------



## robertr (Dec 21, 2009)

*wiring fire*

Got it figured out. Thankx for the reply though. I do have to find the vacuum leak though. Peace of cake. Any other advice would be great


----------



## haz1 (Nov 21, 2009)

robertr said:


> Got it figured out. Thankx for the reply though. I do have to find the vacuum leak though. Peace of cake. Any other advice would be great


Yeah post a pic. Let me know if your interested in a glossy auto shift knob, real nice. I took it out before I donated my 735i


----------

